# What have you been tying? - Pt II



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I don't mean to be arrogant by starting a new fly tying thread; it is meant to supplement, not replace the "what have you been tying?". I am trying to keep up the good conversation and tying while reducing the number of additional pages to sort through by having only one thread. If this one gets more than 3 pages, I say we start pt. III and so on. Maybe it won't catch on...

Bendbacks:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll add my last two from the old thread here.

#2 Half and Half chart/white










Wool-head sunfish


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Some crappy deceiver patterns:


this one has polar fiber on the top and bottom. Not stoked about it, but when the pikes teeth destroy it I wont be too sad.










Mostly synthetic one. I like this one, but am not totally happy with it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My scared shad pattern. 3", 3/0, 1/2" eye. Should call it the Really Scared Shad pattern.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking good all! Thanks for posting in the new thread. Crkwader, I think your deceivers look fishy--nothing to be ashamed of. Just show us that pike when you do get him. Fallen, What are the body materials for the "scared shad?"


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Normally there would be some flash in there but I was getting frustrated with these new big eyes so I had to come up with a new order to tie the hair & fiber in...and in doing so forgot the flash on that last one.

Anyways starting at the rear of the hook, I tie in 2 or 4 hackle feathers, then tie in a series of "pillow" tufts of ram hair which prop up the buck tail. White estaz is tied beneath the buck tail also. 
Same recipe for others I'll post, except in between ram hair & buck tail I tie in varying flash, peacock herl, colored materials, etc. 

Also playing with "negative" space flies where a short 2 or 3" fly represents a 9 or 10" shad. 

This one gets weed guards for the local bass pond with a huge shad population...but is very shallow. 










After it gets wet:











And this one after some practice with the bigger eyes, added flash the way I like & you can see the estaz from behind the eye as well:


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Slim 'N Stoned Minnow:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I did a few more colors in the Half and Half pattern.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice ties fellas, I have to get my photos up and posted now that I have HSI and not stuck in the gutter on dial up connection. Lot of catching up to do.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I just spent two hours organizing my boxes on the porch Saturday morning.
After I got them straightened out, I realized I really don't need to tie anything for a year or two!!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm new to tying and I like to keep it simple.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Ajax, that brown one looks like a nice crawdad imataion. Put some bead chain eyes on that baby on top of the hook next to the eye and it will flip over and ride hook point up. The bead chain isn't very heavy so it won't sink like a rock, but will sink to the bottom better. You can pick up bead chain at you local hardware. It's the stuff they use on lamps for a pull chain to turn them on and off. Tie it on with figure 8 wraps then cut it off with a pair of wire cutters.
Nice ties, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I did some more foam poppers recently to re-stock the box. The bass have really enjoyed these this year:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw this pattern on another site, I made a few slight modifications and did a couple of trial patterns to toss to the bucketmouths this weekend. For anyone else that likes to use foam, WalMart sells this adhesive-backed glitter foam...it's awesome looking stuff!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Good stuff! Been using it since they came out with it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great! Another item I have to buy! 


Sir Creamy, thanks for sharing, that stuff looks killer. 


These are for carp & smallies, size 6 or 8. 






















Thanks to OGF member "crocodile" for the inspiration to use squirrel tail.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I decided the other day to try to do EP-style baitfish with some of the flash n' slinky synthetic stuff I had lying around. These baitfish are fun to tie and will not absorb water, but it is nerve-wracking to cut away at your money as you trim these into shape. I added angel hair along the lateral lines. In the offset bendback pattern, I mistakenly started a bit too far down the hook shank with my high-ties. Should have kept the tufts closer together I think.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I like the top one but the 2nd with the short blue I am not sure though. I would have extended the blue fiber entirely over the back. EP style fibered flies are my mainstay in tying for everything that swims. When I have time I will try to post pictures as all of my tying room stuff is all packed up in boxes ready for the move in 2 weeks.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The EP "style"... Puglisi, I know that...but are you guys just laying fiber on, tying in, then doubling it over & tying it again? 

I tie a ton of clousers, deceivers & the like... I'll have to give it a try. 

Lord knows I have enough fiber.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

FFD, thanks for the constructive feedback. I am still new at this style of layering, brushing, then trimming. I start with an idea of what I want them to look like, but so far can't entirely predict the end result until I'm a few snips away. Shape-wise I feel confident, but how the colors will lay out is still up for experimentation. I like the idea of trying one with a full blue back. On the one in my post I was just imitating the iridescence that baitfish have predominately on the head.

Fallen, your description of the tying sounds right. I would just add that you brush the fibers together to mix the colors. Also, I attached my eyes with silicone. I've seen that others use epoxy, and the EP-brand eyes appear to snap together through the fly. I am just using 3d molded eyes and rattling doll eyes.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Before I put my last set on top I trim the fly so it look right then lay top color along with angel hair, The steps are high tied not as tie in fold over tie down on it. Although I do that on very first 2 for the tail then the rest are tied down and pull back the material and wrap thread against it but on it. Similar to spinning deer hair. Use less and less is better mind set will go a long way to. Hope this helps. Maybe we can have tying demo this winter like I did down here in WV. Great way to learn some trick and ideas to share.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Picked up a few new colors in prism tape and put them to use.



















Here's a rabbit streamer I tied using the binder clips to mix colors, a purple and yellow mix with some gold flash (hard to see in the pic, shows up great in the water) that I nicknamed "The Viking."


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Little bit of everything.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Getting ready to test a new craw pattern, similar to one I found online.

These are little guys in size 10 for carp and creek fish, I am going to do some beefier versions for the bigger streams.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow! Great looking flies!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be tying some of those crawdads.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I'll be tying some of those crawdads.


Here's a short video I took of how it sits at rest in the water (AKA my sink ):






And just to clarify, if you do tie these, I used the brass eyes you can see and also wrapped some non-tox .020 wire under the ice chenille body. For a shellback I just used some turkey wing, ribbing was fine copper wire. I keep my craws pretty simple.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

lol.. hey is that Iams or Biljac ..lol.. Seth!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> lol.. hey is that Iams or Biljac ..lol.. Seth!


You know you love it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> You know you love it.


I'm not judging...if I have another "struggle" night with the carp on the mud flats, I am thinking of either your dog food pattern or a corn imitation and incorporating some chum.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'm not judging...if I have another "struggle" night with the carp on the mud flats, I am thinking of either your dog food pattern or a corn imitation and incorporating some chum.






I assure you, it is every bit as exciting as watching a trout sip a gnat off the surface.

My first take on the fly, I saw a nice 30" carp nibbling a moss island in the middle of this lake in an apartment complex adjacent to my house.

A good 60' cast. 

I was using a 10' 7 weight, laid my line out & started hauling... put the fly about 3' behind the fish. 

It just sat there, motionless except for it's finning motion. The fish did a perfect 180 without changing position... I saw the shadow slowly ease over to the bait (it floats for about 30 minutes, then you nymph it.  ) 
Then the lips come out of the water like HMMMMMMMMM what is THIS?!



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Most violent surface strike ever. The fish sucked in the bait, immediately realized his error & did ANOTHER 180, this time taking my line and ego with it. Incredible speed as he went to the entire other side of the 2 acre lake. 



I'm much more interested in throwing a small nymph or crayfish pattern to feeding carp in clear water. It's also extremely shallow everywhere, 4 or 5' deep at the deepest. 

My answer, the Pellet Persuader!


(edit removing profanity, sorry. )


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

In an old snuff can I was donated by my roommate as a makeshift fly tin, I now have multiple "Pellet Persuaders."  BUT, I also tied up 3 foam versions so I have an all-synthetic foam dog food pellet to try first! Should it fail, I may cross over to the dark side.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I should feel bad, but I don't...yet. 










We have some foam fish food pellet flies, foam dog food pellet, corn (Kernel Carp, as I call it), sinking version of the fish food pellet, and my favorite, the chunk'a bread. The bread fly I used rusty brown rabbit dubbing along the hook shank (you know, bread crust) and a tuft of cream-colored wool. My guess is it should float initially then sink, just like the real thing. I'm going to he**, aren't I?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice bread flies. I could take you to a private pond where they feed hybrid stripers about 15 loaves of stale bread a day.

It's utter insanity when the slices start hitting the water.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Nice bread flies. I could take you to a private pond where they feed hybrid stripers about 15 loaves of stale bread a day.
> 
> It's utter insanity when the slices start hitting the water.


....

You could take me if you want


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

All three of these lost on the river. Bonus! You can find one of them hanging 6" directly over where I catch big fish, as if to mark the spot with all its fluorescent wonder. 











Overkill but I enjoy adding depth to my flies by using 5 or 6 different kinds of flash in addition to weight & feathers. 











Bought 100 vintage Mustad black nickel 2/0 hooks for $.99 on Ebay. You really cannot beat the deals on there.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Clousers.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice hooks! I'll have to troll ebay a bit I guess because hooks are breaking me up. I tie and lose too many streamers.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Nice hooks! I'll have to troll ebay a bit I guess because hooks are breaking me up. I tie and lose too many streamers.


Now don't you go startin' any bidding wars with me damn it!



http://shop.ebay.com/harleerod/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Haven't had time to fish much lately, but the local lake is close and has a healthy population of bluegill and crappie. 
They soon mutilate my go-to dry flies, so I decided to try foam. 
Bought a book on foam flies by Skip Morris and was very disappointed in it. Few details on tying and not many patterns, so I decided to experiment with a combination of techniques from the book & YouTube. 

All these are on #10 hooks and I will give them a try soon. The first 2 ties (orange foam) didn't come out so good (I know they look bad, but hungry fish aren't usually picky so I didn't throw them away), so I added CDC wings to my third attempt (yellow segmented body).
Then tied a couple beetles in addition to what I had.

I have a feeling the beetles just might get the bluegills attention.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember reading an article by J. Fullum.(sp?)
He tied some long segmented flies like that for gills, but he used long shanked hooks. Claimed the bluegill didn't swallow them as easily with the long shanks.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been playing with a new carp pattern the last few nights. I took pics of the rust color version, I also did olive last night and may do a "hi-vis" pattern of black/yellow. Knowing what little I do so far about carp on the fly, I think these will work. I did these on #6 Mustad 3366's, they are short and "squatty" with lots of subtle movement from the marabou and legs. My nickname for this one is the Scorpion. 










View from above:


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice flies guys. I like to tie flies that I can use for saltwater and fresh water using the same flies. A lot of striper flies work good for largemouth, smallmouth, etc.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Really nice flies, striperrams!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

More shad.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> More shad.


Looks great! Did you put epoxy on the head yet?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been using super glue & that's it. 

It's time I found an epoxy that dries crystal clear to help save the eyes, they are coming off after a couple battles with fish.



Any recommendations? Does Hard as Nails dry perfectly clear? Everything I've tried thus far dries with a haze, which kills the reflective properties of the eyes...


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I've used Hard as Nails and had to go look at some Stoneflies that I tied to look for clarity. Not much luck as I used it as an overcoat over Black thread and not double duty as an adhesive. 
OTOH, I now use "SCRIBBLES" in the Glittering Chrystal color as an overcoat. Whatever thread color bleeds through and the glitter adds "bling".
JMHO.
R


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Seth, do yourself a favor a buy clear cure goo. this stuff is so versatile and dries in seconds with a UV light. www.clearcuregoo.com


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info crkwader. Dunno if I'm gonna fork out $50 for the kit though.


Can I buy the goo & buy a cheap UV light I wonder? 



And... the HSB's liked my shad.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I dont know if you can.

if cost is an issue, buy the Loon stuff and a cheapo 5$ UV light, works well too!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nothing but I should start up cause its almost time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

crkwader said:


> I dont know if you can.
> 
> if cost is an issue, buy the Loon stuff and a cheapo 5$ UV light, works well too!


I already have the Loon hard head clear... I guess a UV light cures that immediately too?

That'd be sweet, no startup cost except for the cheap light & I could start immediately.


Hrmmm, now to find somewhere local that has a UV light!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I already have the Loon hard head clear... I guess a UV light cures that immediately too?
> 
> That'd be sweet, no startup cost except for the cheap light & I could start immediately.
> 
> ...


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/LED-Violet-Blacklight-Flashlight-7301UV400/dp/B001VZC5LA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1284570150&sr=8-2"]Amazon.com: 9 LED 400 nM UV Ultra Violet Blacklight Flashlight 3AAA, 7301UV400: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@412Lnc7GXsL[/ame]

I love Amazon!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder if the UV light cures Loon hard head in seconds? 

I don't see any reference to UV cure timeS, etc.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

I've never used the Loon stuff for fishing, but I've used similar products backpacking; I think it takes about five to ten seconds to cure using a lamp, but both the particular product of adhesive and the quality of lamp could be a factor.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I wonder if the UV light cures Loon hard head in seconds?
> 
> I don't see any reference to UV cure timeS, etc.




it will cure the hard head if it is the UV version. I happened to buy the UV version on accident, and just found out today. Great stuffs. Also, you can buy the loon UV kit, which has wader repair, knot sense, clear fly cure, the light and 5 extra batteries for 15$.

Loon has some good deals.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Here's a Thunder Creek that I tied last night. The eyes are punched out of a plastic coffee lid, and set in the "Scibbles" overcoat on the head.
I caught a lot (!) of Coho/Chinooks in the early 70's on this pattern w/o the eye or glitter overcoat.
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ron, I used a deceiver like the the blue & chartreuse one today & they liked it.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I only had a couple Red/White classic streamers left after normal attrition (read that "lost") so I filled the gap with these on the bigger hook. Am interested in seeing the Steelhead reaction to the Magnums.
I favor Emerald Shiner imo's for early Steelhead, Stoneflies for late, and both of those on ~>#10. 
The Black n' Whites that I've tied lately on >#2's are in anticipation of a 3 hr. one way trip.....
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rainbow trout for the Gaudalupe River in TX.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

very cool fly Seth.

have you settled on a UV/epoxy yet?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

crkwader said:


> very cool fly Seth.
> 
> have you settled on a UV/epoxy yet?


Thanks. I tried to tie it from memory & I must admit after looking at pictures of rainbow trout after the fact they don't really have much green on their back.  


I'm going to go check my Loon products now & see if they're UV compatible!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's an awesome fly crkwader!

I use those drop shot type hooks for a lot of different flies myself... 

Is that meant to be an egg rig or just a pink streamer type?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> That's an awesome fly crkwader!
> 
> I use those drop shot type hooks for a lot of different flies myself...
> 
> Is that meant to be an egg rig or just a pink streamer type?


its loosely based off of an intruder style fly. seeing as I am waiting on some ostrich feathers and a few other materials, I had to improvise. 

on another note, I love those damn hooks... just not when they get buried to the barb in my thumb when I am tying the fly. hahaha.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I use them for clousers a lot. They have that straight section of shank that is at a weird angle from the eye... it ends up being a very compact, aggressive hookset angle. I've caught large hybrids on sizes 4 & 6... normally I use 3/0+!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

hahah, I would be scared to use these hooks on hybrids seeing as I have had steelies bend them. but they are a great hook, just wish I could buy them in bulk.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

now i know these aren't flies but i did buy a fly tying kit to try tying my own jigs for steelhead. i want some feedback. good or bad. i want to know where i can improve. now remember this is my first time ever tying my own jigs. i do feel like i got better with each one. i will post from first to last


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

the last one i tied. i do think it is my best one.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Those flies are all great for your first try. 

I would recommend tying in the flash first, then the marabou. Some of your flies are a little bulky & include too much of the stem of the feathers. This doesn't really matter when tying to a jig but when creating more intricate flies this will cause one side of the fly to be more buoyant, which might make it swim incorrectly.



Also practice using as little thread as possible, which will give your flies a cleaner profile. 


More importantly, continue tying. I've learned everything on my own, by trial and error.

I can't tell you how many batches of flies I've taken to the river, only to have them swim upside down! Experience will teach you much more than any critique I can give you. 

I'm not familiar with what steelhead like to eat but I suspect your flies will do just fine. 

-S


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I learned to tie a string leech, and can't wait to swing it for steel!
 

I am sure this has been done, but I just tied some zonker claws on a bugger.
 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Seth, if you go with the UV Knot Sense instead of epoxy, make sure you buy the little Loon Mini Lamp light. I started using Knot Sense recently to finish up the heads and epoxy over the eyes of some Ice Man Minnows, it is amazing stuff...when the sun is out. The first time I used it I just help them in the sun for a few seconds and it cured fast and well. The other day, after I had ordered the Mini Lamp and it had yet to arrive, the sun was out so I tried to coat one more. I kid you not, I got it gooped onto the head, got it where I wanted it, walked out the door, and the clouds were out!!!  I held it out there for maybe 7-8 minutes, it was usueless, it ran off and did not cure. Now that I have the Mini Lamp, all is well, I cured a few in my house last night in seconds!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

If you want to cure even faster, you can get a UV laser on amazon! haha. I have one, it's like a purplish-blue laser pointer. Good stuff, and I'm sure it would cure that as fast as you like


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton, are you familiar with the term, "overkill?" Me neither.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

These first three flies is a variant posted on the Speypages.com user Hedefluen, and I changed a few things!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Found this pattern on Vimeo, it's called the 3M Minnow. I plan to do a few more color variations, I think this is going to be a bass killer! I tied this one on a #2 Mustad 3366:


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I really enjoy seeing all the variations of flies shown here. A wide range of materials, equipment...fish species... very cool.


----------

